# Coconut Oil for Yeast Infection



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Coconut Oil for Yeast Infection
Coconut oil is a white semisolid fat or nearly colourless fatty oil extracted from coconut meat that is used for many purpose like in foods, soaps, cosmetics. 

It has many health and beauty benefits like for healthy hair, skin and healthy immune system of the body. Here, we are going to learn how coconut oil is used to prevent yeast infection.

Yeast Infection Means:
Yeast infection (Candida) is one of the kinds of infection caused by group of microscopic fungi or yeast called Candida albicans, exists in the harmony with your immune system and 

causes infection when something disrupts the immune balance and at last leads to full blown infection.


Let’s see how the coconut oil helps to treat the yeast infection completely and thoroughly.
How to Treat Yeast Infection with Coconut Oil:
Coconut oil has been proved in laboratory tests that it has the ability to explode the nucleus of Candida yeast cells. It also controls the irritation and reduces the inflammation of the vaginal area.

Coconut oil is high in three active ingredients i.e. lauric, capric and caprylic acid (medium chain saturated fatty acids) which have antiviral, antimicrobial and antifungal properties. 
These compounds of coconut oil will target harmful bacteria but leaves friendly bacteria so that it helps to balance the flora in the digestive system. 
Caprylic acid in coconut oil helps to break down the cell membrane of the yeast that causes vaginal yeast infection. This will control the yeast population and prevents it from proliferating and replicating itself. 
Virgin coconut oil contains generous amount of lauric acid which is a nutrient that helps to strengthen and support you body’s immune system to fight against the yeast fungus to cure yeast infection. 
Coconut oil is a natural sweetener and acts as sugar substitute that controls the primary food source of growing fungal yeast why because sugar feeds the Candida yeast in your system. 
It also acts as energy booster that provides instant energy to boost up your immune system. 
Coconut oil is an antioxidant and effective agent in killing off the excess yeast and other fungal overgrowth in the body. It also aids in the absorption of vitamins and minerals to the body. 
Coconut acts as natural antibacterial and antifungal properties that naturally kill off the Candida yeast to prevent yeast infection and for skin yeast. 
Coconut oil forms a non-irritating protective layer and also much less messy that the white creams. It helps to heal the yeast infection very quickly by acting as a great barrier against 
chafing for irritated, sensitive skin caused by yeast overgrowth.
How to use Coconut Oil for Yeast Infection:
Coconut oil helps to fight against the fungal infection from both internally and externally. Adding a moderate amount of coconut oil to your diet is considered safe as it contains 

unrefined fats which are medium chain saturated fats that are easily converted into energy instead of storing in the body as fat.

You can follow any of these methods to get rid of the yeast infection. All these methods will work effectively and safely in inhibiting Candida overgrowth without any adverse side 

effects by treating naturally.

Method – 1: (Coconut Oil)
Take few drops of coconut oil 
Clean and dry the yeast infected area thoroughly, you can also use hair dryer 
Then apply a thin layer of coconut oil to the affected area as needed for you 
Apply this twice or thrice a day i.e. once in the morning and once at night time before going to bed will helps to heal the yeast infection. 
Follow this method regularly to prevent yeast infection quickly.
Method – 2: (Coconut Oil with Diet)
Take 3 – 5 tablespoons of virgin coconut oil each day into one’s diet. 
Initially start with a smaller dosage and then increase gradually. 
Or substitute coconut oil for butter on toast or cooking oil in the recipes or try adding a teaspoon to coffee or stir some into your oatmeal. 
Or consume a teaspoon of oil before each meal which treat any existing infections and prepare your body to keep future diseases at bay by boosting up your immune system. 
Substitute coconut oil with other cooking oils in your cooking and diet. As coconut oil is really heat stable oil that does not break down into unhealthy trans fats when cooked in high temperatures.
Method – 3: (Coconut Oil Douche)
Take 3 – 4 tablespoons of coconut oil and add this to 2 quarts of warm distilled water 
Mix this well and use this to douche 
Or take an unbleached tampon and dip it in coconut oil. Insert it into vagina and leave it for overnight or a maximum of 8 hours to get rid of the yeast infection. 
Doing this process regularly for once a day will helps to prevent yeast infection.
Method – 4: (Coconut Oil with Cinnamon Oil)
Take equal amount of coconut oil and cinnamon oil 
Mix it well and apply this on the yeast affected part of the skin 
This process helps to control the growth of yeast and prevents yeast infection completely.
Method – 5: (Coconut Oil with Garlic Oil and Vitamin E)
Take few drops of garlic oil, vitamin E and dilute it in coconut oil 
Mix it well and apply this to the yeast affected part of the skin 
This process will give faster healing from infection and repeat it regularly.
Coconut Oil for Yeast Infection on Skin:
Coconut oil helps to treat yeast infection on your skin with its anti-fungal properties that helps to cure the infection within few hours to few days depending on the severity of the infection.

Method:
Take few drops of coconut oil and apply this on the infected area by using your fingers 
Spread it widely and perfectly on the infected area 
Leave this layer of oil on your skin for several hours or leave it like that 
Apply this oil twice a day for complete relief from yeast infection. 
Or you can include coconut oil in your diet or drink this by adding a teaspoon of oil in a glass of water. 
Follow this process regularly to get rid of the skin yeast infection.
Coconut Oil Capsules for Yeast Infection:
You can also use coconut oil capsules in the place of coconut oil. These capsules will melt from your body’s heat and you have to use these in the night time before going to bed.

But make sure that you need to wear underwear and a pad why because once the capsule melts then you will get some leakage in overnight. So, it’s recommended to take 2 – 3 capsule 

every night to completely eliminate the yeast infection.

Yeast Infection in Dogs:
Even dogs will get yeast infection and coconut oil is a best cure for it. Lauric acid is a medium chain fatty acid that can help to prevent bacterial and viral infections. This is most commonly found

in mother’s milk and builds the immune system. So when taking it they get the protection and health advantages from it. Coconut oil can be given either internally or applied externally. Mix a teaspoon of coconut oil in their daily meals or milk or simply pour few drops in the water which you used it to bath your pets.

Coconut oil not only helps to prevent yeast infection but also for many health benefits like reduces cancer, improves digestion, gives a smooth glossy coat, balances the metabolism, etc.

So give coconut oil in any form to your dogs to get these healthy benefits.

Notes:
Besides following the above mentioned methods, you have to follow these points for better relief from the yeast infection.

Add traditional fermented food to your diet for relief from the yeast infection. 
Make sure that not to buy coconut oil that has been hydrogenated as this destroys the beneficial attributes of coconut oil and makes it high in dangerous trans-fatty acids. So 
the best form of coconut oil is organic virgin coconut oil which is natural and has most health benefits. 
You can also have other benefits like shinier hair, healthier skin, lower cholesterol levels, healthy immune system, etc. when you’re using coconut oil to prevent yeast infection.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Lavender essential oil is also an effective treatment for fungal infections of all types, as well as soothing chafing, diaper rash, and burns. Combined with expeller-pressed coconut oil, it's a super combination.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Unless I can use the coconut oil for my engine crankcase, or my loaf of bread has a yeast infection, that's more info than I need...  .. Ok I copied it over for others, and would have never known, thanks...


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I had an OB/GYN tell me back in the 70's to use plain yogurt for a yeast infection. it does work


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Organic unrefined should be used..refined coconut oil is processed n all the good properties are gone. Youll notice a price difference ..the more refined the less expensive the less usefull. You really get your moneys worth..

I used this for my little old foster dog that just got adopted. Her skin was terrible..yeast n bacteria secondairy infections from having mange so bad. When she became mite free..she got almost daily coconut oil treatments on her bad skin..plus daily in her food. The "spa" treatments were very helpful. Her skin became supple, lost the crusty nasty sticky stinkyness amd her hair grew back. It took months but as time went on her treatments became to once a week, although she still ate it in her food daily. So she was a success n now other dogs at the pound get it as well...i like it on my skin too n it tasts nice...ill vouch for its effectiveness...


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is the brand ive used...dr. bronner rocks!


----------

